# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus 2/2008

## killerpop

Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikenneyksikkö järjestää avoimen tarjouskilpailun linjojen 15 ja 2 liikennöinnistä.

Asiakirjat löytyvät sivulta http://www.tampere.fi/ekstrat/ptdata...8_2/index.html

Kohde 5: linja 15 Kaukajärvi - Keskustori. 6 autoa (väh 34 istumapaikkaa). Näistä kaksi ruuhkavuoroihin tulevaa voi olla Euro III, muuten Euro IV tai parempi. Keski-ikä enintään 8 vuotta.
Kohde 6: linja 2 Pyynikintori - Rauhaniemi. 3 autoa (väh 34 istumapaikkaa), kaikki Euro IV tai parempi. Keski-ikä enintään 8 vuotta.

----------


## Eppu

Tämä kilpailukierros on pienoinen pettymys. Miksi kakkoselle ei vaadita enää teliä? Ja miksi istumapaikkavaatimus on nyt 34 aiemman 41:n sijaan? Entäpä jos voittanut tarjous tuo linjalle joitakin alle 40 paikkaisia täysmatalia autoja? Varsinkin juuri kakkosella oltaisiin silloin ongelmatilanteessa ruuhka-aikoina. Toisaalta mikään liikennöitsijä tuskin sellaisia ostaisi tai toisi liikenteeseen - todennäköinen voittaja kun kuitenkin on jokin Tampereen seudulla toimiva yritys, Paunu tai Veolia hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä. Mutta silti pitäisi osata vaatia asioita siten kuin 7/27 kilpailutuksessa.

Hyvä kysymys lähitulevaisuutta ajatellen on se, aikooko tilaajayksikkömme lisätä vuoroja kilpailutuksen myötä. Seuraavilla kierroksilla olisi syytä niin tehdä, kun niveliä lähtee poistoon ja kilpailukierroksetkin tuovat säästöjä. Olisi aika panostaa liikenteen volyymiinkin kun lisärahaa on myös tulossa mm. valtiolta. Ja mihin tuota tilaajaväritystäkin tarvitaan ja paljonkohan siitä tulee lisäkustannuksia? Ainakin autot ovat hieman sen myötä rumentuneet, kun hommaa ei olla kovin hyvin suunniteltu. Monenlaista suttua kun nykyään näkee autojen kyljissä ja harva tapaus on oikeasti onnistunut.

----------


## Allison

Huomenna lähtee YLA:n ensi viikon kokouksen esityslista, joka julkaistaan kaupungin Kunta-toimisto -web-palvelussa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Kuulin tiedon, että linjan 2 olisi voittanut Länsilinjat Oy? Onko tästä tai toisen linjan ratkaisusta tietoa?

----------


## Allison

Juu, 15 meni Paunulle, 2 Länskälle.

Yla:n esityslista:

http://193.111.93.11/ktwebbin/ktprox...2015%3a00%3a00

----------


## Eppu

Onpa kumma juttu kun Veolia ei pärjännyt. Länskän voitto sen sijaan on oikeastaan suuryllätys. Paunua saattoi helposti veikata linjan 15 voittajaksi.

Olisikohan linjoille tarjottu uutena noita Puolan-Volvoja...? Toinen kysymys kuuluu, mitä Paunu laittaa noihin osapäiviin? Takaovellista Scalaa löytyy muutama, samoin kuin Volvot #52 ja #68, vaikkakaan näitä kahta naftasyöppöä tuskin linjalla nähdään.

----------


## killerpop

> Olisikohan linjoille tarjottu uutena noita Puolan-Volvoja...? Toinen kysymys kuuluu, mitä Paunu laittaa noihin osapäiviin? Takaovellista Scalaa löytyy muutama, samoin kuin Volvot #52 ja #68, vaikkakaan näitä kahta naftasyöppöä tuskin linjalla nähdään.



Nyt kun YLA:n esityslista on netissä, niin poimintoja sieltä:



> Kohteesta 5 (linja 15) kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisimman tarjouksen antoi Väinö Paunu Oy. Tarjouksen linja-autot ovat uusia, jäähdytysilmastoituja ja ne täyttävät tiukimman EEV-luokan päästövaatimukset.


Eli kaiketi osapäivävuoroihinkin tarjottiin sitten uusia autoja.




> Kohteesta 6 (linja 2) kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisimman tarjouksen antoi Länsilinjat Oy. Tarjouksen linja-autot ovat uusia, jäähdytysilmastoituja ja ne täyttävät tiukimman EEV-luokan päästövaatimukset.





> Määräaikaan 7.11.2008 klo 9.00 mennessä tarjouksen jättivät seuraavat neljä (4) yritystä: LS-Liikennelinjat Oy, Länsilinjat Oy, Veolia Transport Tampere Oy ja Väinö Paunu Oy.


Onneksi olkoon voittajille.

----------


## deepthroat

No eiköhän ainakin Paunulla ole taloudellisesti varaa tarjot oikeastaan ihan minkälaista kalustoa tahansa, länsilinjoista en niinkään olisi varma. Tuskin paunu kauhean mielellään Puolan Volvoja hankkii, eli olisko jälleen Scalojen aika...

----------


## Miska

> No eiköhän ainakin Paunulla ole taloudellisesti varaa tarjot oikeastaan ihan minkälaista kalustoa tahansa, länsilinjoista en niinkään olisi varma.


Niin Volvolta kuin Scan-Autoltakin saa liisattua uusia katureita tietyn suuruisella kuukausihinnalla. Tilaaja puolestaan maksaa kuukausittain korvauksen tilaamastaan liikenteestä, joten eiköhän Länskärikin sitä tarjoamaan uutta, ilmastoitua ja EEV-päästönormit täyttävää kalustoa hanki. Ei ehkä omaksi, mutta miksi hankkisikaan, kun liikennöintisopimus on 5 + 3 vuoden mittainen.

----------


## J_J

> Niin Volvolta kuin Scan-Autoltakin saa liisattua uusia katureita tietyn suuruisella kuukausihinnalla. Tilaaja puolestaan maksaa kuukausittain korvauksen tilaamastaan liikenteestä, joten eiköhän Länskärikin sitä tarjoamaan uutta, ilmastoitua ja EEV-päästönormit täyttävää kalustoa hanki. Ei ehkä omaksi, mutta miksi hankkisikaan, kun liikennöintisopimus on 5 + 3 vuoden mittainen.



Niin, tuo leasing-rahoitus ei varmasti kummoisiakaan luotto-/taloustietoja vakuudekseen vaatine. Autojen omistusoikeus ei missään vaiheessa sopimuskauden aikana siirry auton käyttöjälle, ja rahoittajan (esim. myyjäliike, valmistaja, tai ulkopuolinen rahoitusyhtiö) on helppo hakea autot pois mikäli kuukausimaksut jää rästiin. 

Toinen näkökanta asiaan tietty voisi olla se, että kilpailutetussa ajossa 5-8 vuotta ajettuaan tuo vielä käyttöiässä oleva auto kelvannee vielä moneksi vuotta johonkin muuhun ajoon, ja auton olisi syytä olla tuossa vaiheessa jo maksettu. Mikäli on oletettavissa, että autoille on talon sisällä jotain muuta järkevää käyttöä vastaavalle kalustolle sopimuskauden jälkeen, on ehkä perusteltua hankkia autot osamaksurahoituksella siten, että ne sopimuksen päättyessä on jo maksettu omiksi.

Mitä sitten tulee Puolan Volvoihin ja asenteisiin niitä kohtaan... Polakeista alkaa olla jo Suomessa melko pitkät kokemukset, enkä ainakaan itse ole kuullut miltään kovin luotettavalta taholta, että Puolassa rakennetut katurit olisivat laadultaan mitenkään olennaisesti heikompia, kuin edesmenneessä Ruskon tehtaassa valmistetut lähisukulaisensa. Kaukoliikenneautojen osalta on jopa kuulunut päinvastaisia käyttäjä/omistajatahon kommentteja. Kuitenkin Puolassa valmistetuillekin on korjaamo-/huoltopalvelut käsittääkseni entiseen tapaan kotimaassa. Niinpä uskoisinkin, että lopulta (Paununkin osalta) hankittavan kaluston merkin ratkaisee ensisijaisesti joku muu muuttuja, kuin valmistusmaa...

----------

